# How to plant Cryptocoryne beckettii 'Petchii'



## Jadelin (Sep 30, 2009)

I have no experience with that crypt in particular, but most crypts do best if you plant the crown (the part where the leaves and roots join together) right at surface level. So you should just be able to see where the leaves all join together; don't bury it so that the leaves look like they are coming out separately.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Most crypts melt upon placing in a new aquarium. Just leave it alone, and pull the melting leaves out of the tank, in due time it will start producing new leaves.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Noahma said:


> Most crypts melt upon placing in a new aquarium. Just leave it alone, and pull the melting leaves out of the tank, in due time it will start producing new leaves.


Bingo. Just give them some time to acclimate. 99% of the time, Crypts come back after an initial melt.


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks all~!! Will do and let's hope that the lone two plants can bounce back. RIP to the other 4 plants....


----------

